# Our sweet Asher is gone



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it hurts. Asher was beautiful.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy Asher. He sounded like quite a guy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry, he was much too young to have to say goodbye. I know how much this hurts and how much you miss him.


(This is probably better for a later discussion, but please reconsider the doodle. There is no guarantee a Golden mixed with Poodle will produce a non-allergy inducing dog. Many, many doodles still shed and because they carry the Golden coat gene they are still allergy inducing.)


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about Asher, he was a handsome boy and sounds like he was a great dog. We have lost 3 over the years and I know how much it hurts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Asher, he was beautiful.


----------



## Dorothea A Gaskill (Jun 28, 2021)

He is very handsome. Sorry for you loss


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This just breaks my heart. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Asher was a beautiful boy, and clearly an important part of the family.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am sorry for your loss, especially since this pup was so young! You gave this pup all the love in the world, your memories of him will last forever, this is what they give back to us.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry. He was much too young. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Such a beautiful pup. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh, no. I am so so sorry to see this sad news. I remember many of Asher's puppy adventures and how hard you worked to make him a great family member. I hate that you cannot reap the rewards of all that hard work by having him for many more years. I do know that Asher was well loved during his 4 years and had a very happy life with your family. You will always miss him but it won't always hurt this badly. I know as a mom it's doubly painful to miss him and see your children missing him too. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Just heartbreaking to lose him at 4 years old. I'm terribly sorry for your loss.

Sending warm thoughts for comfort. Godspeed, handsome Asher.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> I am so sorry, he was much too young to have to say goodbye. I know how much this hurts and how much you miss him.
> 
> 
> (This is probably better for a later discussion, but please reconsider the doodle. There is no guarantee a Golden mixed with Poodle will produce a non-allergy inducing dog. Many, many doodles still shed and because they carry the Golden coat gene they are still allergy inducing.)


I am open to suggestions. My 6 year old has a massive list of allergies, so when we add another dog to our family, he/she needs a more "hypo-allergenic" coat. Thanks.[emoji4]

When we first found out he is allergic to dogs, my heart fell. Our pediatrician told us not to further rock his little world and NOT to rehome Asher unless we absolutely could not manage Caleb's allergies. I am so thankful he was supportive of keeping Asher and that we were able to sufficiently manage Caleb'sallergies. [emoji173]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

cwag said:


> Oh, no. I am so so sorry to see this sad news. I remember many of Asher's puppy adventures and how hard you worked to make him a great family member. I hate that you cannot reap the rewards of all that hard work by having him for many more years. I do know that Asher was well loved during his 4 years and had a very happy life with your family. You will always miss him but it won't always hurt this badly. I know as a mom it's doubly painful to miss him and see your children missing him too. You and your family are in my prayers.


Thank you so much for this! It means a lot that you remembered him even though I have not been on the forum much. The constant UTIs and then the sock swallowing episode was tough, and learning to manage the resource guarding was hard, but we did it. I wish we'd had more time with him. He grew into being such a sweet mellow fellow and was a neighborhood favorite.[emoji173]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Asher. He was a handsome boy....


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

I was missing Asher tonight and came back to this thread. He was such a good boy. 

Thank you for the memories and everything you taught us, sweet boy. You left your mark on our family. We will always miss you.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

The memories come flooding back around us, don't they? It happens to us no matter how much time has passed. We just miss them.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I just read the entire thread... So sorry for your loss.. your golden was very beautiful... Sending you lots of love and hugs.. They say time heals but the wonderful memories of your golden will always be there..


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

This thread is heartbreaking. You did all you could it’s so hard to understand things happen the way they did. If you could - believe he was so lucky to have you as his family. He was so loved and so happy and got his Angel wings before any of you were ready. Hugs and healing ❤‍🩹 coming your way


----------

